# PLL selection



## Demos_sav (Sep 4, 2006)

I need help to select a PLL on SYSTool. What is the appropriate for me? On my motherboard i found a chip that sais:

*ICS
CA530819
0515
954105*


----------



## infrared (Sep 4, 2006)

Strange clockgenerator you have there, I've just checked all the overclocking software i have, and none have that clockgenerator listed.

Sorry


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't find it strange because neither did I. I have a prebuilt HP pc. I think that is the reason of that. I have even found out that my motherboard is an Intel special edition just for HP pcs . I can't overclock i can't do anything with this silly motherboard . I hope I'll buy a new one soon


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 4, 2006)

blowtorch it..........


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought of that too KETXXX....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2006)

casheti has the same problem,hp pc.no overclocking.

theres a lesson here somewhere.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2006)

you know hmmm maybe hp is on to something no oc on there pc's maybe they didnt want ppl to break them


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 9, 2006)

I think that's it cdawall. There isn't any option in the bios either to set fsb,multiplier,volts etc.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2006)

Demos_sav said:


> I think that's it cdawall. There isn't any option in the bios either to set fsb,multiplier,volts etc.



maybe he should just buy a new board like we told casheti  stinky HP


----------



## pirate725 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Same ol'e song..*

I have a HP/Compaq dc 7100 with the ICS 954105 clock gen too... ICS doesn't even list it but is is there... I can't find a good util to overclock it or the I915 chipset... bios will not keep the settings for the memory overclock. It is a pretty good MB but too proprietary... time for a home build again plus I miss my AMD...


----------

